# GT 3000 Mower Deck Lift Button!



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

This could very well be the silliest thing ever to completely incapacitate a tractor! 

Getting off the mower the other day the red locking button on the top of the deck lift rod hooked onto my shorts and snapped off. The remaining stump still worked fine, it was just painful to push in and out (should have left it like that!). 

I thought, perfect job for a little super glue. So yeah, the super glue did it's job but also dribbled down and bound up the mechanism and now the deck is stuck in the "up" position. Of course the button top that I glued back on snapped off again trying to un-bind the assembly. 

You can see from the manual shot that below that the parts seem readily available. Anyone have any experience or suggestions with pulling this assembly apart? At first glance, it doesn't seem evident how to disassemble this. Any guidance is appreciated. 

See the pics below:

Thanks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I believe if you remove the hex bolt #6 on the diagram the lift lever should seperate from the shaft assembly. I am not sure how the grip, and other parts come off though?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like it just threads onto the #1 part.... Id try using a pair of needle nose pliers to see if itll unscrew. Its already broke so... just watch for the spring under it.

I had a heck of a time on my old 86GTII with the button- i ended up soaking the thing with PB blaster till it freed up ( stuck down inside the arm)- same on my 88 kleen kut, cept that one sprung the whole button assembly across the shed - after cleaning/greasing it up works fine now.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Looks like it just threads onto the #1 part.... Id try using a pair of needle nose pliers to see if itll unscrew. Its already broke so... just watch for the spring under it.
> 
> I had a heck of a time on my old 86GTII with the button- i ended up soaking the thing with PB blaster till it freed up ( stuck down inside the arm)- same on my 88 kleen kut, cept that one sprung the whole button assembly across the shed - after cleaning/greasing it up works fine now.




I kinda thought it looked like it just unthreaded like a bolt, and nut but I wasnt sure.


----------



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys were all correct. I removed the hex bolt and pulled off the lifting rod and got it on my bench. The button nub did screw off the threaded end of the lift assy (its just a piece of threaded flex tubing welded to the heavy duty steel "J" end which drops in and out of the locking channel). Once unscrewed I made the mistake of allowing the threaded end to slide down the tube and through the tiny internal guide hole. Fortunately, I was able to use some coat hangar to realign the flex tube and get it back up to the top. I ordered a new threaded button from Sears (back ordered but they dont tell you that at the point of sale, Sears tends to suck in this regard). 

The only thing that is perplexing is the assembly seems to be missing part #s 9 and 10. I ordered #7, the fluted handle, hope it's right. 

Thanks for all the suggestions, hopefully the part shows up here some day, grass is getting long.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Keep us updated.


----------

